# Скованность по утрам грудной клетки и позвоночника



## Иршан (28 Фев 2016)

ЗДРАСТВУЙТЕ! Мне 32 года, с лета 2015 года заметила дискомфорт в грудной клетке, потом это прошло само собой но вот сейчас все повторяется. По утрам чувство скованности во всем позвоночнике в том числе и грудной клетки. При кашле, чихании боль усиливается. С чем это связано, что это может быть? По МРТ шейный остеохондроз ( делала в 2012 году) . На днях собираюсь к неврологу. Помогите разобраться что с грудной клеткой происходит?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Фев 2016)

А зачем МРТ шейного отдела, если болит в грудном?
Анализ крови, СОЭ. СРБ.


----------



## Иршан (29 Фев 2016)

В грудном заболело тем летом! К врачу пока не обращалась!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Фев 2016)

Значит болит не сильно.
ЛФК


----------



## La murr (1 Мар 2016)

*Иршан*, посмотрите упражнения ЛФК здесь, пожалуйста - 
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/


----------

